# Torque Specs for RED Chainring Bolts



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what the torque spec for the chainring bolts are. I do not think the RED will be different from Force. No information was supplied with the crankset.

Thanks for your help.

Erik


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

I found it, 8-9 nm.


----------

